# Languages you speak



## bunni (Jan 12, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue?

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they?

3. What languages would you like to learn and why?

I am fascinated by languages plus we have so many diverse people here! So come on tell us your language abilities, even if you know sign language or speak only English, mkayyy. Discuss. thanks!!!:icon_chee


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 12, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? English

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? Unfortunately only english.

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? I'd love to finish learning Spanish. It's a very popular language in the US. I wouldn't mind knowing four or five different languages. French wouldn't definitely be next on my list. Also, I'd like to finish w/ the little Japanese I learned. German would be cool. I'd love to learn them all. Knowledge is power.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 12, 2006)

yay i love this

i speak french. its the only language i speak. i speak a lil english too

id like to learn too many languages but im currently learning japanese and italian. =)


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 12, 2006)

1. Russian, I was born in Russia and moved to the U.S when I was about 8 years old.

2. Two, English and Russian

3. An ancient language that nobody speaks anymore, like Ancient Egyptian. I would also like to learn French or German.


----------



## Geek (Jan 12, 2006)

I speak English and Spanish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

I would like to learn more Finnish, since Reija is from Finland


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

I can speak English, Pig Latin, a little Spanish, and i'm very fluent in the language of love. :icon_love


----------



## Andi (Jan 12, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? German

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? German, English and um...IÂ´m gonna be brave and add italian. I was good in high school (studied it for 6 years) but now that IÂ´m in College I have no practice anymore.

3. What languages would you like to learn and why?

IÂ´d like to make my italian better

also my Spanish (only had it for 2 years...I understand a lot more than I can speak. but it was the easiest language I learned)

had Latin in high school too (4 years) but I seriously hate it. itÂ´s f****** hard!!! way too complicated. and you canÂ´t speak it cause itÂ´s a dead language so why torture students with it?

French is something I want to learn when I`m retired, I know this is a language youÂ´re gonna have to put a lot of effort into to be fluent


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jan 12, 2006)

My first language is English.

I used to be able to speak a lot of Japanese when I lived in Japan, but I'm really out of practice.

I would like to brush up on Japanese, and also learn Cantonese and Spanish becasue a lot of people in this area speak those languages. I'd also love to learn Welsh because it looks so funny, and Polish and Cherokee because that is my ancestry.


----------



## Saints (Jan 12, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? Icelandic

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? Of course Icelandic, good English, I can manage a bit in Danish, French and German, know a few words in Spanish but can't hold a conversation

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? I'd like to study German and Spanish better


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

I speak English but use to speak a lot of french but unfortunately I loss lots.

I would love to pick it back up.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 13, 2006)

yeah! Je crois que tu es la seule autre personne a avoir le francais comme langue premiere.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 13, 2006)

I speak only English fluently (born in the USA) and I know a few words here and there in Korean.

I did study Spanish for two years way back in high school and at that time I could read, write and converse fluently. Well....not any more! Nowadays I understand only a little from being around my in-laws. My parents would speak Italian whenever they didn't want me and my siblings to understand:icon_lol:

I am proud to say I can curse in several languages though ! LOL

ok, that's more info than you asked for, right?:icon_redf


----------



## divamom (Jan 13, 2006)

My primary Language is English

My secondary one is Espanol baby...

I know a tiny bit of French.

Lastly I would love to learn Italian and French, the romance languages!:icon_love


----------



## bunni (Jan 13, 2006)

Privet!!! :icon_conf Horosho po Russki govorish?

I speak it too!


----------



## lollipop (Jan 13, 2006)

1= Dutch, Hindi and Surinams

2= Dutch, Hindi, surinams, English, German + I did know how to speak

French, but I forgot it now cuz it`s not something I speak daily.

3= Italian, Antillians, Russian, Chineze, Javaans, some Arabian languages and

Spanish which I know a little already


----------



## lollipop (Jan 13, 2006)

Actually I would like to know all languages, hehe :icon_twis


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 13, 2006)

wow, that's funny :icon_lol:

I was born in Russia too, and speak it fluently. In other words, ya govoru svobodno  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Jan 13, 2006)

*1. What is your native tongue?* Spanish... I was born in Mexico.

*2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they?* English, Spanish and I used to be able to say French but don't practice it enough.

*3. What languages would you like to learn and why? *French and italian.


----------



## kaori (Jan 13, 2006)

Awww,. awesomeTony ,...:icon_smil ,..You verry nice man:icon_bigg 

Myboyfriend too learn my taongue langue ,.and now he more be cleaver than

me,..hehehe,..I am lucky have him in my life,..I learn his language and he learn my language:icon_bigg 

+*I am speak In japan,..litle bit English,..and Indonesia

+:I want learn France language ,..and Italian language,..teh reason becouse they are gorgeous,..i love learn for fashion and italian food heheh:icon_chee


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 13, 2006)

my husband wants to learn Russian, so he downloaded a program called Rosetta Stone, apparently it's very good.


----------



## bunni (Jan 13, 2006)

oh sorry I forgot to put the translation, thanks though!!! i mean spasibo!!!:icon_smil

how cool is that!! we find our co-language buddies through this thread!!!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 13, 2006)

So bunni which part of Russia are you from? How long have you been in US?


----------



## Nicolet (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, I only speak English fluently, but my parents are Dutch-Indonesian and Dutch is their first language. But when they came to the U.S. they were told by someone that "you're in America now, you should only teach your daughter English." My Mom regrets ever listening to her. I do speak a little Dutch, and I understand it very well. And, I sing Dutch songs to my children every night, too.

My mom has made it her mission to speak Dutch to my children, so that they can learn it fluently. I'm learning more each day, too!


----------



## bunni (Jan 13, 2006)

I am not really from Russia itself, just from the former Republic. Pm'ed ya!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 13, 2006)

i think it's a great idea your Mom has. It never hurts to speak a second language, and to know your roots.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 13, 2006)

cool thread! i love languages! my sister's a freak about them. she graduated NYU with a degree in linguistics.

native tongue: english

speak fluently: english and albanian. i knew french really well, but don't practice it enough.

want to learn: different dialects in albanian (only know one) and spanish


----------



## Becka (Jan 13, 2006)

Native tongue is English and BF and I are start spanish lessons Jan 25 :icon_bigg


----------



## Leony (Jan 13, 2006)

Katy you can practice with me hon!

1. What is your native tongue? Indonesian

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? Two, English and Japanese only.

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? Hmm Italian,Spanish, and ancient Egyptian lol.


----------



## lilla (Jan 13, 2006)

:clap That is soo cool! Rosetta Stone is the best and they have different levels that I know you can purchase. I bought Danish language from them last month!


----------



## lilla (Jan 13, 2006)

My first language is Turkish and second is English but my English is just about the same now.

I studied Italian language and literature and some Spanish 17-18 years ago when I when to university. Now I can't talk but I still understand some. I also learnt a bit of Danish but forgot most of it so I bought a nice program from Rosetta Stone. I hope to speak much better with that.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 13, 2006)

I know french &amp; english, but I don't really speak french anymore, not since I got out of school.


----------



## kaori (Jan 13, 2006)

*Realy Nicole ,..your parent ever try to speak in indonesia language?,..:icon_smil *

*I know you must be speak in english i realy understand,...I love too speak*

*in english language they are very lovely langauge ,..Beautiful heart in poem or poetry i love learn this.And I do love Tarzan songs You'l been in my heart*

*verry warm i feel....:icon_love :icon_bigg *

*Oh that verry sweet sing a song for your sons,..jelaous,..you such beautiful and verrynice mom,..they lucky have you,...!!:icon_smil *

*Your mom is lovely person as you,..I am glad have to know about you in here!!:icon_love :icon_love :icon_bigg *

* Language*

*Language as your heart*

*Language as desire*

*Language as Love*

*Language as Spirit*

*Languge as Poison*

Suryani


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 13, 2006)

1. Dutch

2. French (Belgium  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), English, and less fluent but still ok: German, Spanish

3. Dunno, first I wanna be good in those languages (number 2) before I start learning other languages!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 13, 2006)

I am language freak too. My mother tongue is English and that's all I can speak fluently, I also know some Spanish &amp; French too...I'm working on perfecting my those first before I try to learn anymore languages. I would also love learn Japanese, Italian, Portuguese &amp; Creole because I REALLY want to go to Japan, I love the sound of the Italian language, I just think Portuguese is something I should learn and Creole is what they speak in some parts of the Caribbean and where I'm from.


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 13, 2006)

That's cool, I love it when kids speak different languages, it's so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can never speak too much languages!


----------



## kurczak (Jan 13, 2006)

1.My mother tongue is *Polish*

2. I think I can speak fluently only *German*, *English* is not anymore so good as it was because I have no real contact with this language in every day life

I used to learn *Russian* in primary school but forgott already almost everything, pity..:icon_conf

3. I'd like to learn *Spanish* and *Freanch* , some of Scanndinavian languages (especially *Finnish* because it is so complicated but cute) and *Swiss* *dialect* that would make my life easier:icon_bigg


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 13, 2006)

My native tongue is English. I took French throughout gradeschool and play with a little Spanish. I would love to learn Italian.


----------



## MACz.Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*1. What is your native tongue?* Spanish

*2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they?* I speak English and Spanish fluently, I was born in the Dominican Republic, been in the US since I was 12 yrs old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*3. What languages would you like to learn and why?* I'd love to learn French, Italian &amp; German


----------



## Bhav (Jan 13, 2006)

my mother tongue is gujarati

i can't speak it fluently, nor can i read or write it - so would love to learn these.

the only langauage i can say i speak fluently is english.

i used to be really good at french when i was in school (many years ago!) and i would love to be able to brush up on this.

the langauage i've always wanted learn is spanish.


----------



## KittyM (Jan 13, 2006)

I am a norwegian so my motherlanguage is that.I can also understand Swedish and Danish which is almost the same!

I speak english,german and some spanish.

I would like to learn italian and french too because I can understand some and it`s annoying when I can`t respond!!!


----------



## afternoonchai (Jan 13, 2006)

Native tongue: Finnish

IÂ´m fluent in English and Swedish. I studied Latin and French (both for 3 years) at school but have now forgotten most about them as I donÂ´t need to use them daily. I would like to brush up my French though and learn some Arabic as well.


----------



## Geek (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow, Reija is fron Finland also. Click her name to see her profile


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Yep I'm from Finland.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> My mother language is finnish but I speak english every day now since I live in the US. I'm having tough time with finnish at times when I speak with my relatives, who still live in Finland, since I don't use finnish very often. I also studied swedish and german at school besides english but can't remember much about swedish and german anymore. I can understand some still but can't speak because I haven't used those languages in so many years. I'd like to learn french. It sounds like a such a pretty language but difficult to learn I'm sure.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 13, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue?* English*

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? *Just english fluently... but I know and understand some Italian and some spanish.*

*My boyfriend and his mother are from Italy so I've caught on to Italian!*

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? *I'd like to learn Italian. I understand what they say sometimes.. but never can answer back.*


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 13, 2006)

wow lollipop, thats impressive!

my first language is Hungarian. i Speak Hungarian, Swedish and English fluently, and two thirds of German, as i can speak and understand, but i have grammar mistakes and a small vocabulary. id like to perfect my German, and learn French and maybe latin. i also wanted to learn how to read hieroglyphics, but thats on the shelf for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snj (Jan 13, 2006)

_1. What is your native tongue? _Bahasa Melayu or Malay

_2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? _2 languages: Malay &amp; English

_3. What languages would you like to learn and why?_ Parsi &amp; Thai.

Parsi - i dont know how to explain it, it sounds mysterious and those rythmic sounds so enchanting :icon_roll to me

Thai - its soft and very nice. And need to master a bit so i could haggle while shopping in Bangkok :icon_lol:


----------



## Laura (Jan 13, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? *English*

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? *What are they? 2 but it used to be 3! English, Irish &amp; i used to speak French, Spanish and a little Italian*

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? *French &amp; Spanish again!*


----------



## Sophia (Jan 13, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? Greek

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? Only English!!:icon_sad:

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? Spanish, and Italian. Spanish because I really like this language and Italian because it would be a very helpful language especially with all these Italian tourists all summer here!!!


----------



## redrocks (Jan 13, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? English

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? Fluently, just english. I can say a few things in German and even fewer things in Spanish.

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? I am currently trying to teach myself, Navajo (Native American) and would also love to learn Spanish. Hopefully once Ken is done teaching himself Cantonese I can pick that up from him too.

Why Navajo? - Ken and I are very into Native American culture and I think it would be fun. But it's SO hard!

Why Spanish? - This one is a double edged sword for me. And I hope I don't offend anyone. But there are way too many people living in the US that do not speak English. It would make my job (both paying and volunteer) a lot easier if I knew Spanish. I'm annoyed that I should have to learn Spanish because I expect people who live in the US should speak English, just like if I moved to Germany (for example) , I should speak German. Just my opinion and again, I'm sorry if this offends anyone.

Why Cantonese? - Ken and I watch a LOT of imported movies and would love to be able to turn off the subtitles and still know what's going on.


----------



## Maja (Jan 13, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? Slovene

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? 4; Slovene, Serbian (my father comes from Serbia), English and German

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? I'd like to learn Swedish - I started learning it but gave it up; Italian - because my boyfriend is half Slovene and half Italian; modern Greek - I pick up a few words every time I go to Greece; French - also learned it for about a year and then gave it up


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Jan 13, 2006)

My native tongue is English.

I speak English and Spanish fluently.

The language I would like to learn is Japanese. I like the Japanese culture and would love to travel to Japan someday.


----------



## alliestella (Jan 13, 2006)

My native tongue is French  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can speak English and German.

I would like to learn Russian because my grandmother comes from Russia, I also would like to learn Spanish because a lot of persons speak this tongue !


----------



## afternoonchai (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Reija and Tony!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck with learning Finnish, Tony!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 14, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? Spanish

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? Just english and spanish and some french.

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? Id like to take up french again so i can improve on it.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 14, 2006)

I can only speak English. I have absolutely no ability for language! It took 5 years of French in school before I could hold a basic conversation.

I would like to learn Russian though.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 14, 2006)

I speak Spanish and English fluently. Spanish is my native language since I'm from Peru.

I studied French when I was in school but I stopped practicing and forgot about it. I know a little Italian and Hindi.

I would like to learn Portuguese because I would like to visit some family in Brazil. :icon_chee


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 14, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? My native language is English.

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? Only English !

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? I would love to learn Spanish and Arabic because I am Muslim, so when I pray, I pray, reciting in Arabic. Also, I read my Holy Quran, they have the english version, but I would love to be able to read it in Arabic since the Quran is mainly written in that language.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 15, 2006)

1. English -kiwi style:clap

2. A bit of MAORI aswell

3, Jap/ Chinesse .... German.... Norwegian (cos my boyfriends familys from there and its would totally impress them and they would love me. hehehe:icon_chee) French and some kind of lost languages. LOL.


----------



## Midgard (Jan 15, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue?

german

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they?

besides german only english

3. What languages would you like to learn and why?

finnish, because i love finland!


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 15, 2006)

*LOOOOL*

*1. What is your native tongue?* Italian

*2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they?*

I speak Italian, English (not as fluently as I would like) and understand French and Spanish quite well, but I don't speak them :icon_roll

*3. What languages would you like to learn and why?*

German for no particular reason


----------



## dragueur (Jan 16, 2006)

*1. What is your native tongue? *Chinese (fukian) and Tagalog (filipino) it'

s bcoz my grandparents are from China, but my parents (including me) were born and raised in the Philippines.

*2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? * 3, Tagalog, chinese (i can only speak and understand shallow words), french (my french is manageable tho'. not soo fluent yet)

*3. What languages would you like to learn and why?* Korean, Japanese, Chinese (mandarin) and i wanted to improve m french as well, i just luv it!


----------



## Ally83 (Feb 4, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? Polish.

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? Polish of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, spanish (my mania :icon_love) and english (but both not as good as I want to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

3. What languages would you like to learn and why?

I started portugese and it's great :clap. Maybe italian and french. So as you can see I like roman languages :icon_smil.


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 4, 2006)

I wonder how long it took the pope to learn all the languages he knows. I dont know how many he speaks, but its loads. Thats incredible. He must have a good memory. :icon_chee


----------



## Summer (Feb 4, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? English

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? 1 What are they? English

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? French, Spanish, chinese..ect.. Why? Because I think it would be interesting to know how to speak other languages, easy to communicate for travel..ect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 5, 2006)

*1. What is your native tongue? *

Absolute Japanese :icon_chee

*2. How many languages do you speak fluently?* *What are they?*

ouch!

*3. What languages would you like to learn and why?*

English - I don't call my English is fluent yet.:icon_wink wanna improve!

Portuguese - Believe or not, huge population of Brazilian in Japan. gostoza!

Spanish - I only could communicate in English with sexy amigo at Brito shop.

Swedish - I have Swedish language book. Hur Har Du De?


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 5, 2006)

How come I didnt see this post before? :icon_eek:

Languages are my passion! :icon_love :icon_love

My native language is Slovene.

I fluently speak 7 languages:

*Slovene* (of course)

*Spanish* (use it daily)

*English* (same)

*German* (learned it for many years)

*Italian* (use it weekly)

*Portuguese* (same)

*Croatian*

I used to learn also:

*Latin *(4 years but I havent been practicing and I forgot most of it)

*French *(for just a little while but I can understand most of it if it's written)

*Arabic *(learned it for two months and I only know how to write)

*Japanese *(forgot everything)

*Quechua *(indigenous language of the Incas but it's really complicated so i cant say I speak it)

Knowing many languages makes it easy for a person to understand languages he/she had never learner so I could probably understand some of any written or slowly spoken language form the Germanic, Romance and Slavic groups.

I would really like to learn... all languages. Maybe something exotic.


----------



## Jesusluvsu (Feb 5, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? Spanish

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? English and some spanish.

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? I would like to learn to speak French.


----------



## foxyruby (Feb 5, 2006)

_1.My native language is Tagalog _

2.I only speak two languages - English n tagalog...and getting quite good at Aussie slangs

3. I would like to learn Japanese n French..


----------



## Marie-Line (Feb 5, 2006)

First language : french

Languages spoken fluently : english and spanish

Languages spoken not fluently : polish and italian

Languages understed : Breton (from brritany) and creole (from french antillas) :icon_chee

I want to learn languauge from Island and Maori from New-Zealand.

I did languages studies and litterature also.

My wwebsite is talking about that and also culture and history, have a look on it : www.wingardium.leviosa.free.fr :icon_wink


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 5, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? English/Choctaw

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? English, Choctaw, and some Latin although I can write a WHOLE lot better than speaking it.

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? French/ Spanish ,just because.:icon_bigg


----------



## bunni (Feb 5, 2006)

whats Choctaw? pardon my ignorance, but i have never heard of this language, could you say hi to me in this language? thanks. :icon_conf


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 5, 2006)

It's a Native American language.:icon_bigg

Halito,Sa hohchifo ut Kae = Hello, my name is Kae


----------



## grin_ajz (Feb 5, 2006)

1. polish

2. english and I would say french (I studied 3 years). I understand (some words) a little bit of german, spanish and italian.

3. I would like to learn spanish


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 5, 2006)

My native tongue is English

I can speak a little German, French(taught in school) and Macedonian

Languages I would love to learn would be Japanese, Serbo-Croatian, Macedonian, Spanish


----------



## Lia (Feb 5, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? *Portuguese ! (Ã© estranho ver gente querendo aprender portuguÃªs, Ã´ lÃ­ngua difÃ­cil - later i'll translate)*

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? *Portuguese (of course) and English, but since Spanish and Portuguese has a lot in common i manage to read texts in Spanish and understand part of them; now i'm taking classes so i can really learn the language*

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? *Hmm... maybe Italian, Japanese and Korean ... no special reason*


----------



## Kaede (Feb 5, 2006)

I think Thai would be relatively easy to learn because my Japanese teacher (speaks many languages) says Thai has no grammar! Isn't that interesting?


----------



## Kaede (Feb 5, 2006)

My native tongue is English, it's the only language I speak fluently. My mom has a linguistics degree, so especially when I was little she would say little things in French or Japanese (I'm half Japanese, but none of my immediate family is fluent) I'm taking Japanese, and I really want to be fluent, honestly I want to learn all the languages, but that's clearly not going to happen, so I'd like to be fluent in Japanese, French (In Canada, everyone has to take a few years of French. I was getting A's and all, but there was waaaaay too much singing in that class and I wanted to take Japanese in high school. But I definitely want to make that my third language - I don't think it's that hard, actually. Only the spelling is confusing for me.) Also Italian (So pretty) and maybe something else with a different alphabet, like Greek. It's so neat to be able to read Japanese (except kanji, I only know numbers and I sort of know my name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Sorry for the long paragraph...:icon_redf


----------



## Cirean (Feb 5, 2006)

English is my native language but I went to elementary school was in French (My Mother is French Canadian). I can still read and write in French but I'm not very good at speaking since I haven't used it in so long.

I would like to speak Italian and Spanish but I have no talent for languages.


----------



## ewunia2 (Feb 6, 2006)

1) Polish,

2) only Polish, and I'm very angry cause my English is not quite good, but I try to learn much more,

3) Russian, German - but I don't know why maybe cause Russian is very similar to Polish and German is similar to English


----------



## Sofia (Feb 6, 2006)

I speak English and Albanian fluently. I took Italian (by choice) and Latin (mandatory for 2 years) in school for many years. My Italian was okay to get me around Rome when I went, but I can't say the same for Latin. I would love to be able to speak Italian and French fluently, since I plan to visit Italy again and France soon, maybe even move to Italy someday.


----------



## piyooster (Feb 7, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue?

Cantonese

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they?

Cantonese, my mother tongue...=)

I learned Mandarian in school when I was in China, I used to be able to speak it without any accent...Now without praticing, I am still able to speak, but with cantonese accent in it.....=(

I really want to say English in this column, however I think I still need to improve my English..becoz I have heavy cantonese accent when I speak English.......

3. What languages would you like to learn and why?

Japanese - I love the Japanese anime/manga..I wish I can understand it without subtitles one day...

Spanish - can be a big advantange in career in the states I think, because many pple only speak Spanish here....


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 13, 2006)

I am fascinated by the comraderie and love that circles MUT. I have not interacted with so many people from different cultures and countries since my days in college and I miss it terribly. I am also jealous of people who speak more than one language...

I want to know what languages you speak, *and if possible, give us one line in your native tongue (or learned language)*...Maybe We All Can Learn Something Here!

I'll start... I speak English fluently, took four years of French in school and can barely remember how to ask where the restroom is, and can speak broken pig-latin.

*Pig-Latin:*

Hetay reakfay howay ventediay hongtays siay a adistsay.

*Meaning:*

The freak who invented thongs is a sadist.


----------



## posterofagirl (Apr 13, 2006)

English.

I took French up to grade 9, but I don't remember any of it really.

I would absolutely love to be able to fluently speak French, Italian, or Spanish.


----------



## Satin (Apr 13, 2006)

I can speak English fluently!I also know to speak Tamil(South Indian Language) and lil of Hindi(spoken by many communities in India)...learning German for a week.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 13, 2006)

Give us a line of text in Tamil! :laughing: Is it a Cyrillic language or Latin based?


----------



## lavender (Apr 13, 2006)

Know what ron? I speak Tamil too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it was derived from Sanskrit...I think all the Indian languages were derived from Sanskrit in one way or another.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 13, 2006)

i speak english and very very VERY poor spanish...

i may take up spanish again but i would love to also learn italian, greek, &amp; hebrew


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 13, 2006)

I speak fleunt English and some Spanish. I can understand more than I can speak it!

For example: Donde es el bano? (Of course I can't make the upside question mark or the tilde that is supposed to go over the n.) That means, where is the bathroom....for you RR.


----------



## Satin (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi epdi irukka lavender?(meaning How are you lavender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )...my mom taught me a lot of tamil words and still teaching  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 13, 2006)

AAAAHHHHHHH! This is So Cool! Lovely! And thanks for telling me how to get to the restroom....the most important sentence in ANY language. That and "Stop your pit bull from humping my leg."


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 13, 2006)

Does the "i" sound like "eee"...as in Hi (Hee) epdi (epdee) irukka (eerukka)? Or is it a sharp "eye" sound?...as in Hi (Heye) epdi (epdeye) irukka (eyerukka)?


----------



## Satin (Apr 13, 2006)

sorry that Hi is english ...I confused you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> others are as you said like epdee,eerukka


----------



## vanilla_sky (Apr 13, 2006)

I speak polish and basic level french :icon_chee

Przepraszam, gdzie jest toaleta? means 'excuse me, where is the bathroom?' but english speaking person would probably have trouble pronouncing it cause phonetic system in polish is very different than in english,...


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 13, 2006)

I speak English &amp; Choctaw...


----------



## Hinna (Apr 13, 2006)

I speak English and Pubjabi and Urdu fluently.

I can speak french conversational and basic spanish.

I'm able to understand Latin to an extent also, though of course being a dead language it isn't spoken.

I want to learn Italian, possibly Japanese also


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 14, 2006)

english and jiberish(I do work in a dental office!!!!:roflmao: )


----------



## mintesa (Apr 14, 2006)

i speak english, icelandic, german, visaya, tagalog and a little spanish (tagalog and visaya are filipino languages)

as for a line:

?A quÃ© hora te levantas? -spanish

Klukkan hvaÃ° vaknar Ã¾Ãº? -icelandic

Um wieviel Uhr wachst Du auf? -german

Unsang urasa ka momata? -visaya

Anong oras ka gising? -tagalog

The notes in my notebooks are always a mixture of german, english, visaya and icelandic in one sentence, its really funny reading it.


----------



## mintesa (Apr 14, 2006)

Me too, i would love to learn Russian and French too.


----------



## Satin (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh thanks!This is Aishwarya Rai,bollywood actress and Miss World 1994.

...sorry for hijacking the thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 14, 2006)

Now that is TOO cool.


----------



## Satin (Apr 14, 2006)

wow!!!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 14, 2006)

I became obsessed with Iceland when I got into Bjork's music in high school. I want to go there so bad. My father-in-law lived there for about three years and loved it!


----------



## iloveparis (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey, that's so cool u speak tagalog So do I...

Anyhoo, aside from English and Filipino (tagalog), I speak a bit of French (although my reading skills are better than speaking). I took til my third year university, but I don't speak it with anyone so I've lost a lot of vocab


----------



## social-buttafly (Apr 14, 2006)

I speak English fluently. Spanish is decent, Portuguese is pitiful... but I really want to learn the Castillian way of speaking Spanish, and I really must brush up on my Portuguese and Italian... as I am of all three nationalities  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did take French in high school... but that didn't help me when I visited Paris in 2000. I couldn't think of the word for "small". DUH! It's "petite". lol. I just can't speak a foreign language under pressure.


----------



## LVA (Apr 14, 2006)

... i like this thread

... umm ... i speak

**Vietnamese* - my native language kinda ... i started kindergarten in the US ... so i had to teach myself to read and write VNese when i found a VNese bf

**English* - i speak this fluently .... and this is my preferred language

**French * - i can understand some1 talking if they talk slowly ... and i can write and read a lil

...(i know this isn't part of the topic but. ...) languages i hope to learn are :

*chinese* ( i know a lot of ppl who speak this)

*(japanese and korean)* - i love listening to Japanes e and Korean songs .... i think the singers have a beautiful voice and i would love to be able to understand wut they are singing

.....my mom also speaks Cambodian and Laotian .. and i want to learn those languages too


----------



## mintesa (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry i forgot the english :eusa_wall::eusa_wall:

What time do you wake up ? lol sorry


----------



## mintesa (Apr 14, 2006)

oh would be so nice to meet someone from MUT, here in iceland :inlove: if you ever come, let me know. i love it here too. im sure i will settle here. :satisfied:


----------



## Saints (Apr 14, 2006)

Of course I speak Icelandic and English very fluently, and I've learned German, French, Danish and a little Spanish (will learn more Spanish soon)


----------



## mintesa (Apr 14, 2006)

thank you all. its one of my dreams to speak and understand all languages. but that would surely never happen. but since i am finishing school soon. im planning to go learn more. Which is so difficult, especially if you dont live in the country itself. My spanish right now, which i learned here, is about to evaporize... so i have to review after i finish school this may.


----------



## mintesa (Apr 14, 2006)

:laughing: hello kababayan.

i know, after you stop practising a language for a short while, you forget everything. also my german friend here in iceland, we both have been here 5 years now. sometimes we speak icelandic coz we forget the german words. to think its mother tongue.:eusa_wall:


----------



## mintesa (Apr 14, 2006)

lol happens to me all the time. especially when you have friends or relatives speaking different languages you know too. then the brain gets mixed up.:eusa_wall:


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 14, 2006)

My hat goes off to you for wanting to learn so many..My pitiful lil brain has enough trouble with the ones I speak...I am so in awe of people who are so multilingual...


----------



## Lia (Apr 14, 2006)

I speak Portuguese, English and a little of Spanish.

Portuguese - Oi a todos, meu nome Ã© Lia e eu tenho 18 anos.

Spanish- Hola, yo me llamo Lia y tengo 18 aÃ±os.

English - Hi everyone, my name is Lia and i'm 18 years old.

I would love to learn more, but there's no time


----------



## Andi (Apr 14, 2006)

IÂ´m fluent in German and English

Italian: would be pretty good if IÂ´d keep on studying (I had it in school for 6 years but once you donÂ´t speak it anymore you forget so much vocab, but at least the grammar stayed in my brain LOL) but I just donÂ´t have the time

Spanish: for 2 years in school-I can understand more than I can speak, but out of all the languages IÂ´ve learned itÂ´s by far the easiest one (well after english) and itÂ´s so close to italian

as for dead languages: latin for 4 years-I still donÂ´t know why itÂ´s considered necessary prior to enrolling in med school, it hasnÂ´t helped me a lot but oh well.

oh and since Dutch is so close sounding to German I can understand some of it too...it sounds soo adorable. I really want to learn it one day, I always freak out when I hear someone speaking dutch. itÂ´s just so CUTE!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Andi (Apr 14, 2006)

thatÂ´s so awesome. IÂ´d love to learn more languages too and really be fluent. oh and IÂ´m planing on raising my kids bilingual (german and english) no matter where IÂ´ll end up living later on in life :satisfied:


----------



## Anyah_Green (Apr 14, 2006)

That's amazing! You should look into being an interpretuer (sp? lol). That's a special gift. you must have worked very hard to learn those.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Apr 14, 2006)

I also wanted to add I speak English and I know some Spanish. My inlaws retired in Mexico so my Spanish is getting better. I took Spanish in JR high and High school. So I know it..it's just remembering it! lol! :whistling:

luv AM


----------



## Eva121 (Apr 14, 2006)

Dutch: Hallo, ik ben Eva, hoe gaat het? 
French: Bonjour, je m'appelle Eva, comment allez-vous? 
English: Hello, I'm Eva, how are you? 
I can understand German a little and speak it a little, but it's been a while since I had German in school. 
Spanish: Hola, me llamo Eva, quÃ© tal?
And that's it!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 14, 2006)

Okay, now I want to run out and learn different languages!

I have a really silly question...I have met people who use English as a second language and they are really fluent...they can read, write, and speak it...Do people like this THINK in their native tongue and translate it into English (or any other secondary language) or does it get to the point that thoughts come into the head in the second language without having to translate? Am I making sense?


----------



## peekaboo (Apr 14, 2006)

I asked this of my BF as his first language is Macedonian-he tells me he translates from Macedonian to English but can go back and forth. He speaks it fluently but can only write in English. He was born in Germany and told me when he moved to Canada, he could only speak German and Macedonian but picked up English quickly.

My daughter speaks both English and Macedonian

I can speak a little myself, as well as French and a little German

BF father(basically my father-in-law) speaks English, German, Macedonian and Italian and a few other languages as well as his Mother.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Apr 14, 2006)

I was in the US for 6 years and most of the time I still think in polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am very attached to my culture though, I read in polish, I attend polish internet forums and I talk to my family and friends in polish... when I think in polish and then speak in english, I cannot really detect actual process of translating, I think it happens so fast in my brain that I cannot "sense" it, but it probably is happening a lot of times, only really fast.

I do think in english sometimes, especially when I hang out a lot with my english speaking friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia (Apr 14, 2006)

When i'm reading/writing in english, i really think in english. When it comes to spanish, since i'm still learning, i think in portuguese and translate to spanish (the problem is when i translate to spanish and english comes mixed up with it)


----------



## pieced (Apr 14, 2006)

I speak:

*Malayalam* (South Indian) [Fluently]

*Tamil *(South Indian) [Fluently]

*English *(fluently)

*Swedish* (fluently)

*Norweigen* (very very very similar to Swedish)

*Spanish *(un poco)

Would love to learn Russian and Arabic, and Gaelic...


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 14, 2006)

Tamil appears to be a very widespread language...I guess millions upon millions of people speak it, huh?

And to anyone out there...my husband wants to know how you say,

"I love you like the moon and stars" in Swedish, Finnish, or Norwegian.


----------



## pieced (Apr 14, 2006)

Million of speak Tamil in differnt parts of Asia...

_"I love you like the moon and stars"_

*Swedish: *Jag Ã¤lskar dig som mÃ¥nen och stjÃ¤rnorna.

_*Norwergian:*_ Jag elska dig lik mÃ¥ne og stjerner.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 14, 2006)

Hahaha! I speak Pig Latin, too. English fluently and a little Spanish.


----------



## Sara-An (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi,

My motherlanguage is Dutch, And I speak French (Cause I am from Belgium and the teach French from you 10 years untill 18 here) and of course English, though it has been a long time since I wrote it or spoke it.

And German I can speak it fluently, but writing is bad.

So I can say Where is the toilet in different languages:

Dutch:

Waar is het toillet?

French:

OÃ¹ est la toilette?

German

Who ist die clo/toilette? --- This probably istn't the correct way to spell it

English ;;;;;; you all now that :laughing: :laughing:

I would love to learn some italian, may be someday !!!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 14, 2006)

:laughing: Thank you so much! They are very similar aren't they?


----------



## Sara-An (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes they are LOL :laughing:

But It was a silly sentence I took.

I read that you asked if people who have English as their second language, translate it first to their own.

I don't I read it and overtranslate it LOL!

May be it is because I speak English to my dog too lol

Now this may sound that I am a little bit crazy :scream3: , but if you see my dog you'll anderstand !!

:laughing: :satisfied: :scream3: :scream3:


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL! Back when I was taking French classes I remember a buddy of mine had a green car...I kept calling it "vert"...and he kept asking, in a thick southern accent, "what the heck is a '_vert_?' Is that some kind of insult? I also had the problem of mixing English and French together. I don't think my mom knew what I was talking about half the time. So, Ne Parle Pas Francais, je parle englais. And I don't even think I spelled that correctly. LOL LOL LOL!


----------



## Andi (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah almost all medical terms are latin or greek based too of course but in my eyes it still doesnÂ´t justify 4 years of learning how to conjugate and declinate in latin :icon_conf

you could just memorize all these words...you donÂ´t need to know any grammar for it. god, latin sucked! LOL


----------



## Satin (Apr 14, 2006)

Nalla irukiya pieced...meaning(are you fine pieced)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 14, 2006)

Dang! I forgot about Latin...but, thank goodness I didn't have to take 4 yrs...:eusa_wall: ..it's used in the medical field cause it a dead language and it is supposidly one of the only languages that doesn't have words with double meanings..so there is no mistake.. and thankfully, I just have to write it rather than speak it... :wassatt:


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 14, 2006)

:laughing: You're a trip!! You ROCK! :rocknroll2:


----------



## jessiee (Apr 14, 2006)

My mother tongue is french, I know a little bit of spanish and started learning german at school (cause I wanted to be a translator since i like languages so much) but german was too complicated so I quit. anyways thats about it.

Bonjour tout le monde, comment allez vous? J'aime bien venir sur ce site internet puisque vous etes tous bien gentils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 14, 2006)

I cheated and looked in my old French 4 schoolbook....

For All You Slackers Out There...and you know who you are!

*In French:*

Finissez votre travail.

Means: Finish your work!

Ne perds pas ton temps.

Don't waste your time!

:eusa_naughty: oliceman: :whipping: :stupid:


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 14, 2006)

I would love to be fluent in as many languages as possible. I'd definitely like to learn Korean, since my Aunt is Korean and I love the culture. The Korean population is growing in my area. Also, Hawaiin would be cool to learn. There are only 13 letters in the alphabet, so I can't imagine it would be that hard. I could be totally wrong.

Spanish was fairly easy for me because the vowels only have one sound, but the verb conjugation is what got me.

A = ah

E = eh

I = ee

O = Oh (very short sound)

U = Ooh

From what I understand English is the hardest language to learn as a second langauge. I'm too interested in French, but I can find similarities in Spanish since they are both, among others, based on Latin.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 14, 2006)

Okay...I am actually going to attempt to translate...tell me how close I am

[cough cough]

Hello world, how is it going? I like this internet site very well since you all have been quite nice.

atches: :headphonedance: :icon_redf

Am I speaking French yet?


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 14, 2006)

You are probably right..growing up speaking English &amp; Choctaw together..I would have to say that learning to predicate was a lot harder than the Choctaw. LOL


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 14, 2006)

:icon_study: Would you write something in Choctaw? I do not think I have ever heard it spoken or seen it written. How old is that language and where did it originate?


----------



## Lia (Apr 14, 2006)

English is easy , actually, compared to Latin-based languages. When it comes to grammar , Portuguese, Spanish and French behaves the same difficult way (but if you learn in one, you know how it goes on the other). English may be hard to speak sometimes, but sure it's easier to learn the grammar.

Like that, let's see the verb to be - it means the same as 2 verbs in portuguese (and spanish), which are "ser" (i am a nice person) and "estar" (i am at Mac store)

I am - Eu sou - Eu estou

You are - Tu Ã©s ou VocÃª Ã© - Tu estÃ¡s ou VocÃª estÃ¡

He/She/It is - Ele/Ela Ã© - Ele/ela estÃ¡ (we don't have an it - everything is male or female)

We are - NÃ³s somos - NÃ³s estamos

You are - VÃ³s sois ou VocÃªs sÃ£o - VÃ³s estais ou vocÃªs estÃ£o

They are - Eles/elas sÃ£o - Eles/elas estÃ£o

Every language has its own way and its difficulties... Asian languages have a phrase construction that's a lot different from English or Latin languages...

Ah , i just noticed you mentioned your difficulties in verb conjugation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It happens with everybody - every kid has problems with it, specially when it comes to irregular verbs, like "saber" (verb to know), which goes - eu sei (every kid when learning says eu sabo, because it's similar with the regular verb "comer"- to eat- eu como)


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 14, 2006)

Every language has its own way and its difficulties... Asian languages have a phrase construction that's a lot different from English or Latin languages...

Yes, I seem to have a really hard time with sentence construction. To me, it is backwards. In english we say, "the green corkscrew"

and in french it is, " Un tire-bouchon vert." (I think - having a hard time remembering) It is reversal of nouns and adjectives that gets me.


----------



## Lia (Apr 15, 2006)

Ah i see... The main problem is that you can put the adjetive before or after the word, but it can make you sound awkward or have different meanings... Like that: ela Ã© uma boa (adjective) mulher (noun) - she's a good woman; ela Ã© uma mulher boa - it can mean the same thing as in the 1st phrase or mean that she's a hot woman


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 15, 2006)

It must be the irregular verbs that get me.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 15, 2006)

Exactly. Confuses me.

In addition, slang in any language is difficult to master I imagine. And in English there are so dern many homonyms and colloquialisms that a person could go mad just thinking about it. I used to work with this girl from Guatemala in college and she had a hard time with English sarcasm and wordplay. She would get so frustrated. I tried to explain the best I could, but I realized that I couldn't explain it that well. Like, "He's as sharp as a wet bag of hair." (he's stupid) or "She's as nervous as a hooker in church." (she is guilty) Some of those kinds of phrases really threw her for a loop. She knew what they meant, but had no idea why they were funny.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 15, 2006)

Choctaw is a Native American language that's been around forever...It is like most other languages that put the verb at the end...

Halito,Kae il oka mali ik = Hello I am Kae and from the South.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 15, 2006)

Very cool. It's weird, that sentence just rolls off my tongue. It's pronunciation appears logical and curt, yet smooth. I see there are four vowels in that sentence (a,e,i,o)...does the Choctaw language deal primarily with vowels and staccato sounding consonants? :blink:


----------



## vivianam (Apr 15, 2006)

I can speak english and romanian fluently. I just had my german exam yesterday, and so i can speak and understand german up to a third year university level. i also took french up to second year university level, and we studied Huis Clos but i kinda forgot some of it. I only studied the first 4 chapters of italian, but since its sooo close to romanian i can pretty well understand it. As for the one line:

Die Arbeit war von mir gemacht worden. - German

Meaning: The work had been done by me.

Sunt asa de obosita, ca abia astept sa ajung acasa. - Romanian

Meaning: I am so tired i can hardly wait to get home.

Ils se sont trouvees dans l'enfer a cause de leur comportament sur terre. _French (i think i kinda messed this one up..i knew it a year ago for my exam..hehe)

Meaning: They found themselves in hell because of their behaviour on earth.

Il mio compleano e a sei dicembre. - italian (probably messed this one up too..but i never studied the language officialy as a course..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i just add an e to the romanian sound and it usualy makes some sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Meaning: my birthday is on the sixth of december! ( it actually is!)

I would love to study italian officially, as well as latin, although my friends who took latin said it was pretty hard so i just decided to go with german instead. well that's all for now..( i would like to know spanish too...in mexico for our honeymoon i was mixing french and romanian and some italian with some madeup accent, and interestingly enough i somehow got my point across - ofcourse always making sure i used muchas gracias at the end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 15, 2006)

i'm gonna merge this thread because i love languages, also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we've had a thread on it already, so i'm gonna do it to keep everything together. hope that's okay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 15, 2006)

Holy Crapola Jennifer! LOL I was just checking up on this thread and saw a HUGE surge of posts...started wigging...really weird...LOL!

*Nice Work Sister!*


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 15, 2006)

Somewhat,there are 21 letters in Choctaw alaphabet..and a lot of the letters are used differently than English..such as u for v..ch for t..and so on..


----------



## Andi (Apr 16, 2006)

I think you mixed that up, actually in latin it seems like every expression has a TON of different meanings :icon_scratch:

I remember sitting through written exams with my latin dictionary (youÂ´re allowed to use it, otherwhise you would be lost!) trying to pick out one of the 5 translations for a certain word LOL


----------



## Andi (Apr 16, 2006)

IÂ´ve heard this too so many times from American friends, but I donÂ´t know why they think that.

I gotta agree with Lia, and my friends who went to my high school (it was language oriented)...it is the easiest language when it comes to grammar.

well I have to mention itÂ´s the language most foreigners will know best since we learn it in school for the longest time (I had it 9 years total I think) but the irregular verbs is the only hard part I can think of. other than that itÂ´s just a beautiful language that just easily rolls of your tongue.

I love english :satisfied:


----------



## Lia (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow, that's difficult  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The advantage of being a Latin-based language speaker is that medical terms are relatively easy to learn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Like bone names, organ, and pretty much every disease - only when it comes to weird things, like paracoccidiodomicosis is hard (sul-american blastomicosis - dermatologic disease caused by fungi)

I love english too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only had problems with phrasal verbs when i was learning and when to use in, on, at, and etc

(it's 05:44 am and i can't sleep - worried with some things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> only if they were important Â¬Â¬)


----------



## Andi (Apr 16, 2006)

well my 1st language is german but I had enough italian and latin and a bit of spanish in school, so it was easy for me to learn the medical terms too, and I have always been a fast vocab learner.

but still I donÂ´t see why latin is compulsive for med school, at least not 4 years of latin. well itÂ´s not really, you can still enroll but you have to take a latin course and pass the exam to be able to go on with med school. still most people who consider enrolling in med school do the 4 years of latin in high school and the conjugating and declinating doesnÂ´t help you in med school later on.

it was just a pain in the butt!


----------



## Lia (Apr 16, 2006)

I agree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's so much useless thing that they make us learn just for nothing


----------



## Andi (Apr 16, 2006)

oh yes, I could go on and on about this topic..but I donÂ´t wanna hijack this thread


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Apr 16, 2006)

my mother tongue is indian language(tink of Bollywood movies lang)

I can speak English, Malaysian language called Malay language, bit of spanish (i took the class when i wuz doin my degree at uni) and bit of arabic language


----------



## Ehinokokus (Apr 16, 2006)

My 1st is polish, but I can speak a little bit english &amp; german. I wish speak fluently english and live in one of the english language country  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> English is awesome!


----------



## linda46125 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Well my first language is english and is my only language really!! I did french GCSE and got an A but I can read it better than talk it or listen to it if you understand what I mean. I also did a couple of years of German but cant even count to ten in it now, wished id kept the languages up because it would be a nice talent to have.*


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 16, 2006)

1) My native language is English.

2) I can speak English and Bangla fluently. I can speak some Spanish, but my Spanish isn't fluent. I can also read/write Arabic.. although that's something I haven't practiced in a long time!

3) I would like to increase my knowledge of Spanish.. I actually am at the mo because in my school we have to take Spanish unless we have a note from our parents.. but why would I do that? Melis got it down: Knowledge is power!


----------



## TRAViESA (Apr 16, 2006)

i speak english french and spanish and i can talk i little bit italian


----------



## paranoidsponge (Apr 16, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue?

French

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they?

French, Chinese (Chui chow) and English.

3. What languages would you like to learn and why?

I'd love to learn how to speak Mandarin/Cantonese since so many people here speak it and they're surprised when I tell them I don't understand a word of what they are saying :blink: And also Japanese because I love their culture.


----------



## LilDee (Apr 16, 2006)

Fluently bilingual in Dutch and English

Born in Holland, raised in Holland and Canada

for the rest a little French

and a tiny bit of German (barely) Both languages only learned through school


----------



## LilDee (Apr 16, 2006)

oh yeah and i really would love to learn Italian


----------



## ozi (Apr 17, 2006)

My native language is Turkish.

I can speak English. It is the international language.

But i always wanted to learn

1-Spanish

2-French

3-German

4-Russian

I like to increase myself...


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 18, 2006)

I love who said Language is love! That is so true! What a great thread!

My native language is *California American English*,

although my first words were in French (freaked my parents out, LOL)

I used to speak *French *fluently enough to get mad in it (Dang! I miss those days) and have always loved the language and found it very easy. "Je t'aime, Je t'aime, Je t'aime"..those are the most important words in French for me. He He

I am still learning *German*, and swear it is the hardest language for me. It is all bass akwards, and I can't master the accent to save the day. "Alles sind kaput. Die Zeitung ist da." which means roughly "everything is f***ed up and you can read about it in the newspaper" ok. not really, but Zeitung does mean newspaper.

I took two years of *Japanese* because I was bored at my job, and it is easily one of my favorite languages..and it was very easy for me. "Sumimasen"- Excuse me..I hope I spelled that right!

"Watashi no kuruma des"- My car. I also hope I spelled that right!

Languages I would like to learn: more *Japanese,* *Hawaiian* (learned a few words!)* Swedish*...It's that love thing again!..and *ancient Egyptian*, since my name originally comes from the Egyptian word Shabet..Elisabeth..Shabet. Cartouche, wadjet, I know a couple of words...maybe we could learn together? also any* Native American or Native Canadian language.*


----------



## pieced (Apr 18, 2006)

Nallathu thane... :laughing:


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 18, 2006)

Can ya tell..I gave a lot of attention to Latin..ROFL


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 18, 2006)

How cool!


----------



## MiaSays (Apr 22, 2006)

1. German, though I was born and raised in America. It's what my parents decided to teach me first.

2. English, German, French

3. Japaneese and Punjabi


----------



## mylaiva (Apr 22, 2006)

English and American Sign Language. I want to learn how to speak Spanish and French. . . and Japanese one day!


----------



## lainey (Apr 22, 2006)

i can speak English, and understand Cantonese..but i can't seem to speak cantonese anymore.

Currently learning: Sign language (ASL - American Sign Language), and Korean.

I want to learn Japanese


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 20, 2006)

bump!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 20, 2006)

Okay, it's confirmed I have no original thoughts *lmao* Thanks Jennifer! NP with closing the other one, and thanks for bumping this one!


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 20, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? (Chinese) Cantonese

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? Cantonese, Mandarin, Malay, English(still improving), a little bit of Hokian and Hakka(other chinese dialects)

3. What languages would you like to learn and why?

Japanese. I like the accent and it's so sweet.


----------



## charish (Jul 21, 2006)

i only speak english. i know very little spanish, wish i knew it and french. we have a lot of hispanics where i live and i also have spanish friends. and french i think just sounds sexy.and would like to know it.


----------



## Pink_Lady (Jul 21, 2006)

I speak english and french (gettin a bit rusty) and a little bit of Italian.

I like to learn how to speak Italian fluently!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 21, 2006)

I only speak English. I took French in college but never really got the hang of it.


----------



## ivette (Jul 21, 2006)

primary language is english (born in the usa)

i learned spanish as a kid from my mom, who was born and raised in El salvador.

she knows spanish fluently, but unfortuantly i don't. i did take two years of it in h.s.

and one year in college.

i would love to learn french, because it seems to be such a polite language. i would

also like to learn arabic because thats what my nationality is


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 22, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? English

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? English, I'm learning french in school now, I'd love to one day be fluent in it

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? continue my french studies as well as maybe learn Italian.


----------



## ASH-lee (Jul 22, 2006)

Just English and mediocre Spanish...


----------



## sadhunni (Jul 22, 2006)

english and a few dialects of chinese.


----------



## jayleelah (Jul 22, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue?

Arabic (Morocco) That's the first language I spoke.

French

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they?

French and Arabic

I also speak English but not as fluent as I want.

I speak a little Dutch (took 10 years, can you believe I don't speak it fluently ?)

A tiny little bit of German (I took only 6 months) Grammar is soooooooooooo complicated

Took 3 years of Spanish.

A little Lingala (one ex ZaÃ¯re's languages), cuz of my ex lol

3. What languages would you like to learn and why?

- Sign language,

- dutch, I know lol I hate that language but its one of our national languages (french, dutch and german)

- Arabic (classic)


----------



## my_comet (Jul 22, 2006)

1. Mother tongue is Mandarin but it's only really conversational level now because I've stopped going to chinese school and always lapse into speaking English at home

2. Wouldn't say that I'm anywhere near fluent, but I've studied Japanese for 7 years and went on exchange there for a year

3. I'd love to learn French but have such difficulties with its pronunciation... eek.. so much tongue curling !


----------



## yuna1986 (Jul 22, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? Italian.E direi che anche se Ã¨ la mia madrelingua sbaglio sempre come una scema!

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? A little bit of french...mes cusines sont francais!J'abite en 1 km de distance da la France

3. What languages would you like to learn and why? English


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 22, 2006)

1. (Tagalog) Filipino

2. One. English.

3. Spanish and French. Spanish b/c we travel to a lot of places that speak Spanish and French b/c I learned it in school and I'd like to give it another try.


----------



## yuna1986 (Jul 23, 2006)

you forgot the most difficult of the latin language...ITALIAN!!

in english

could .......................................can

I could..................................... I can

you could....... .........................you can

ecc ecc

in italian

potere - condizionale ...........potere

io potrei ................................io posso

tu potresti .............................tu puoi

egli potrebbe .......................egli puÃ²

noi potremmo ......................noi possiamo

voi potreste ..........................voi potete

essi potrebbero ....................essi possono :kopfkratz:


----------



## Eva121 (Jul 23, 2006)

Lol, it's the same thing here in Flanders, most people don't like French in school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 23, 2006)

_*1. What is your native tongue? *Finnish_

*2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? *Unfortunately only two languages; Finnish and English. I spent a year in the USA and improved my English skills, but I'd love to be even more fluent in English. I had to study Swedish for 7 years at school, but I just never got into it! I can barely understand Swedish nowadays.

*3. What languages would you like to learn and why?* Spanish and Italian. Those languages just sound so beautiful.


----------



## froggie (Jul 23, 2006)

1. What is your native tongue? Polish

2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they?

Unfortunately only English, a little bit Latin.

3. What languages would you like to learn and why?

I'd like to learn Italian. I love this language.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 23, 2006)

What is your native tongue?: English

How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they?: The only language I'd say I really speak fluently is English, however, I do know partial Spanish, Korean, and German

What languages would you like to learn and why?: I'd really like to be more fluent in Korean because I was born in South Korea. I was adopted at an age so young my primary language became English, and even though I love where I'm at and what I know now, it'd still be nice to become more involved in my original culture.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jul 23, 2006)

I speak English, spanish and a little bit of japanese (my step-gramma is teaching me)


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 24, 2006)

*1. What is your native tongue?* *English!*

*2. How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they?* 2 - almost 3! I speak *English* (obviously), *Sign Language*, and I'm on my way to being pretty good with *spanish*!

*3.* *What languages would you like to learn and why?* *Italian* and *French*. Italian is such a GORGEOUS sounding language! Especially when it's sung (God the song "Caruso" can make me melt, especially when sung by Josh Groban.) - I mean I can listen to a song in Italian, I have NO idea what's being said, and yet I feel all kinds of emotions! French just sounds cool! Ooh and I wanna learn *Afrikaans*. My brothers ex room mates from South Africa spoke it and it sounds WICKED!


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2006)

1.* What is your native tongue?* Spanish

2. *How many languages do you speak fluently? What are they? *

Spanish(of course) and English, (not as fluently as i'd like)

3. *What languages would you like to learn and why?*

I'd like to improve my english (i'm taking classes) and to learn German.


----------



## canelita (Jul 24, 2006)

What is your native tongue?..........&gt; Spanish

How many languages do you speak fluently? .........&gt; 2

What are they?..........&gt; Spanish &amp; English

What languages would you like to learn and why?........&gt; I would love to learn French cause I think is such a nice and romantic language, if I could learn Arabic and Hindi my life will be so much easier.


----------



## jayleelah (Jul 24, 2006)

lol but how come flemish ppl are so much better with french then walloons? dang those teachers


----------

